# ENTP vs ISTP vs INTP



## Sword (Sep 30, 2013)

These tend to be the types I come in as. I am atlethic and skilled that way, but my main strength is iconoclastic thinking of coming up with new ideas on the fly. Super cerebral but adaptable, easily bored, kind of renesciance man.

I am really confused on the Ne vs Ni, no doubt I have Ti and Fe though.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

@Sword

Note:
Types use their functions differently from one another.
ISTPs and INTPs use their Fe and Ti differently.
INTPs and ENTPs use all their functions differently.
This means, just because you have high Ti & Ne and low Fe does not equate to being INTP/ENTP/ISTP since their functions usage is totally different from one another.

*Profile of an ENTP:*

* *





*Summary:*

* *





ENTPs are versatile, open-minded, and restless. Easily bored, they are constantly toying with new ideas and scanning for possibilities. Because of their insatiable thirst for novelty, their interests can seem limitless.

As is true of ENFPs, ENTPs’ minds move at a frenetic pace, contributing to restlessness, anxiousness, and erratic sleeping patterns. Not only are they constantly scanning for new possibilities, but also generating new ideas and associations. Moreover, ENTPs enjoy sharing and exchanging their ideas with others. Considering how their minds are drawn in so many different directions, it is no wonder that ENTPs can seem restless, scattered, distractible, and, rightly or not, are commonly diagnosed with ADD or ADHD.

Unlike ENTJs or other types with a dominant Judging function, ENTPs do not carefully screen and filter incoming information. They are truly among the most open-minded of all types when it comes to absorbing ideas from without. However, just because they are permeable to new information does not mean they are quick to accept it as true. As ENTPs ingest ideas over time, they gradually develop, even if somewhat passively, their own theories about the world and human nature. When these theories don’t square with conventional thinking, which is often the case, they grow increasingly skeptical and critical of majority viewpoints. So despite their status as Extraverts, ENTPs can resemble INT types with regard to their skepticism and unconventional thinking.

When engrossed in their dominant function, Extraverted Intuition (Ne), ENTPs are not highly intentional or agenda-driven (their only agenda might be one of avoiding boredom). Hence, they may not be as consciously driven or obsessed with hammering down truth as some INTPs are. Nonetheless, many ENTPs, especially those who have developed their auxiliary function, Introverted Thinking (Ti), come to recognize their penchant for philosophizing. Like INTPs, they enjoy exploring unifying patterns and broad metaphysical speculations. Despite these propensities, they seem less apt to develop an exclusive focus on intellectual pursuits. As Extraverts, they can be reluctant to focus on any singular pursuit, preferring to distribute their energies across different hobbies and interests.

ENTPs’ tertiary function, Extraverted Feeling (Fe), is a strong interpersonal function. This, along with their verbose Ne, contributes to ENTPs’ love for engaging with others possessing similar interests. Despite their tendency toward restlessness and distractibility, ENTPs can focus when partaking in stimulating discussions or activities. Like INTPs, they are more interested in discussing ideas than engaging in small talk. Their Ne, Ti, and Fe confer an interest in analyzing what makes people tick—their motivations, interests, patterns, and propensities. Through their relationships, ENTPs sharpen their theories of human nature and enjoy themselves along the way.

When it comes to schooling, the degree to which ENTPs feel engaged depends largely on the circumstances. Like other NTs, they generally excel in math and science. But as dominant Intuitives, they tend to have broad scholastic interests that extend into the arts and humanities. Their inferior function, Introverted Sensing (Si), may also contribute to an interest in history. As abstract learners, ENTPs are more apt to enjoy traditional schooling than ESTPs are. Teachers often appreciate their intelligence, creativity, and genuine intellectual curiosity. However, if the instructor or coursework fails to be stimulating, they can quickly become bored, restless, and tuned out. ENTPs are also notorious for procrastinating too long, sometimes producing work that fails to reflect their true capabilities.

ENTPs are often better at finding their place among people (Fe) than they are at identifying an ideal job in the system (Te). Their Ne (as well as their lack of Te) can make ENTPs reluctant to work within highly structured systems or organizations. Unfortunately, the modern working world seems primarily suited for those with Te in their functional stack (especially TJ types). Rife with rules, policies, and regulations, nearly all professions, as well as academic and research institutions, have become Te-laden in their methods and operations. Consequently, ENTPs often struggle to find jobs and careers that allow them to function authentically as ENTPs.

Career-wise, ENTPs are best suited for working with people and ideas. Since many ENTPs are effective writers and orators, they often do well as journalists, writers, or editors. While apt to grow weary of the increasing systematization and bureaucracy of the modern education system, ENTPs may also enjoy teaching. ENTPs with religious affiliations may function as missionaries, pastors, or ministers, although their knack for deviating from conventional dogmas and traditions may precipitate problems. ENTPs may also enjoy work as actors, mediators, diplomats, or entrepreneurs.




*ENTPs’ Dominant Function: Extraverted Intuition (Ne)*

* *





Extraverted Intuition (Ne) is a novelty-seeking function. At first glance, Se and Ne types may seem fairly similar (such conflation can be seen, for instance, in the Enneagram Seven), since both ESPs and ENPs can be outwardly active, energetic, and playful. Ne differs from Se, however, in that it is more concerned with ideas, connections, and possibilities than it is with novel sensations or material goods.

Extraverted Intuition can function either perceptively or expressively. The verbal expression of Ne amounts to something like “brainstorming aloud.” Although typically not to the same extent as ENFPs, when orating aloud, ENTPs may not always seem to “have a point,” quickly bouncing from one idea to the next. In many cases, “the point” is for ENTPs to find their way to a judgment, but they must first explore the options by way of their Ne. While others may distrust the seemingly arbitrary or haphazard ways of Ne, ENTPs realize its value, recognizing that in time, truth or wisdom will reveal itself. ENTPs’ primary job then, is to employ and express their Ne, trusting that it will lead them in the right direction. With that said, some ENTPs are much more cogent and streamlined in their expressions than others. Many ENTPs learn to develop and express themselves via their tertiary function, Extraverted Feeling (Fe), which is not at all random, but more direct and coherent.

Ne also works receptively, gathering information from without. Unlike Se, it does not gather overt information, but goes beyond or looks behind sensory data. It is what allows ENTPs to discern otherwise hidden patterns, possibilities, and potentials. Ne is constantly scanning for new connections and patterns. They often employ this receptive side of their Ne in activities like reading, watching movies, and conversing with others.

Because it is an extraverted function, Ne is more divergent, extensive, and open-ended than Introverted Intuition (Ni). Ni is more intensive and convergent, conferring a greater sense of conviction and closure. Once Ni has done its work, INJs are apt to feel there is a single correct solution. Ne, by contrast, is disposed to multiplying rather than reducing the number of possible options or solutions. Only through use of their auxiliary Ti can ENTPs move toward convergence.

Ne also confers open-mindedness. It helps ENTPs see truth on both sides of an issue without forming unwarranted judgments or premature conclusions. It also contributes an openness to alternative or Bohemian lifestyles, allowing ENTPs to entertain options such as vegetarianism or joining a commune.

Ne also resists excessive external structuring, which can feel like an imposition to ENTPs’ sense of personal freedom and autonomy. ENTPs scoff at what they see as unnecessary or overly rigid rules, regulations, or procedures. They also dislike unchanging or sterile surroundings. When the environment is too bland or sterile, they can quickly become bored and restless.

Like other NPs, ENTPs can have a love-hate relationship with their Ne. They love the fact that it helps them remain open-minded, to see the bigger picture, and to appreciate different options and perspectives. They also enjoy its attendant sense of adventure, expectancy, and wonderment toward life’s mysteries. But Ne also has its challenges. It can make it difficult for ENTPs to feel calm and satisfied, to arrive at firm conclusions, or to feel confident in their decision-making.




*ENTPs’ Auxiliary Function: Introverted Thinking (Ti)*

* *





As dominant Perceivers, ENTPs are disposed to taking a more passive approach to life, particularly with regard to the outside world. Like other EPs, they are content to remain in a mode of open Perceiving until they are prompted, whether inwardly or outwardly, to employ their auxiliary Judging function, Introverted Thinking (Ti). When ENTPs feel compelled to engage their Ti, they become more inwardly focused and intense, similar to the typical mode of operation for INTPs. But because Ti is introverted in its direction, onlookers may fail to notice this more rational side of the ENTP.

Ti involves the application of logic and reason for the sake of understanding a given situation, system, or problem. It also works to bring structure and order to the inner world. This inner structuring grants ENTPs a good sense of inner control.

When engaging their Ti, ENTPs dig into the background of their thoughts to better understand their origins and to ensure their ideas are logical. Like INTPs, they can quickly find inconsistencies or logical shortcomings in a given theory or argument. They excel at identifying exceptions or imagining scenarios in which the proposed explanation might breakdown. They find it easier to identify logical shortcomings or inconsistencies —to assert what is not true—than to confidently assert what is true.

The difference between Ti in ENTPs versus INTPs is its place in the functional stack. For INTPs, it comes first, which makes them quicker to inwardly judge. INTPs then use their auxiliary Ne to open up and further explore their initial judgments. In ENTPs, the order is reversed. Rather than starting with an initial judgment or presumption like INTPs, they approach things through the fresh eyes of Intuition. They then employ their Ti to analyze and enhance the logic and structuring of their Ne perceptions.

In addition to the different ordering of their functional stacks, ENTPs, as dominant Perceivers, can more easily leave things open-ended or ambiguous than INTPs can. Their Ne dominance also makes them more open to “playing” than INTPs are. I once administered a values inventory and was surprised when a couple ENTPs marked “having fun” as one of their top priorities in life. To most INTPs, whose dominant Ti compels them to take life seriously, such a response smacks of hedonism and would likely be among their lowest ranked values. ENTPs’ dominant Ne may also confer a greater interest in the arts and culture than typically seen among INTPs

The difference between Ti and Fi seems largely a matter of interests and emphases. Fi types (FPs) are more concerned and skilled with moral judgments (Fi) than logical ones (Ti). They judge in terms of good and bad, love and hate, like and dislike. TPs, in contrast, start out with a need for sound logic (Ti) and are generally less concerned with matters of taste or morality upfront. They think less in terms of love and hate than reasonable and unreasonable, logical and illogical. With that said, since T and F are adjacent in ENTPs’ functional stack, it can sometimes be a bit tricky, especially early in their development, to tease out their T-F preference.




*ENTPs’ Tertiary Function: Extraverted Feeling (Fe)*

* *





ENTPs’ tertiary function is Extraverted Feeling (Fe). Fe is the most interpersonal of all the functions, striving for interpersonal peace, harmony, and understanding. This not only involves attending to what is said, but also how something is said. While ENTPs may be less disturbed by or sensitive to external disharmony than some other types, they still work, even if largely unwittingly, to cultivate good feelings in the environment.

We can also approach ENTPs’ Fe more theoretically. Namely, since Fe is their preferred extraverted Judging function and falls lower in their functional stack, ENTPs are less comfortable extroverting judgments (Fe) than keeping them to themselves (Ti). This can lead ENTPs, along with other Perceiving types, to habitually defer to others’ wishes rather than asserting their own. And because ENTPs have strong minds, they may grow inwardly resentful of those they see as trying to control them. Granted, they are generally more self-assertive than IPs are, but their discomfort in deploying Fe can still get kindle problems in ENTPs’ relationships.




*ENTPs’ Inferior Function: Introverted Sensing (Si)*

* *





As is true of other types, ENTPs can be easily blinded to the degree to which their inferior function impacts their decisions and behavior. ENTPs seeking self-knowledge and personal growth must work to understand the ways their inferior function, Introverted Sensing (Si), manifests in their personality.

Introverted Sensing is best understood when juxtaposed with its functional opposite, Ne. Despite their oppositional nature, when considered together, Ne and Si constitute a meaningful whole. As we have seen, Ne explores new ideas and possibilities. Si, by contrast, is concerned with preserving the past. Ne knows no limits, seeing infinite options and possibilities, while Si sees clearly defined limits as determined by past precedent. Ne is liberal and unfettered, Si conservative and careful. What is fascinating is that all of these opposing forces can exist within the same personality type. ENTPs tend to consciously identify with the needs and values of their Ne, while their subconscious pushes for the interests of Si.

When using Ne, ENTPs can be rather oblivious to details. They may fail to effectively attend to the concrete details of daily life, such as forgetting to the bills, being careless with their diet, or not taking enough exercise. When engrossed in a creative project, however, ENTPs can look like INTJs, becoming perfectionistic and obsessive over details. As N-dominants, it can be difficult for them to accept anything less than perfection when it comes to the physical embodiment (S) of their vision or ideas (N).

A most overlooked feature of Si is its perception and awareness of internal bodily sensations—the body as felt and experienced from within. But since Si is ENTPs’ inferior function, they may feel out of touch with their inner body. To compensate, they may grant too much attention to certain physical sensations, making them more susceptible to hypochondriasis or psychosomatic illnesses, in which an increased focus on bodily sensations cultivates or heightens symptoms.

N and S also have a temporal element. Si concerns itself with the past, while Ne is focused on future possibilities and potentials. ENTPs’ Si can confer an interest in the details of history. They also enjoy using their Ne to explore historical meanings, interpretations, and implications. This is why many ENTPs take up politics or journalism, careers that allow them to use their knowledge of history to analyze current events and speculate about the future.

ENTPs also experience tension between the traditional (Si) and the novel or unconventional (Ne). This is especially common for ENTPs in Phases I and II of their type development. To some degree, they remain attached and drawn to their childhood traditions (Si). At the same time, however, their Ne and Ti may encourage them to deconstruct and even rebel against those traditions. This can engender identity confusion in ENTPs, unsure of the degree to which they should break from their childhood traditions versus reconceiving themselves. Such struggles can leave ENTPs with questions like: Should I opt for family life or an unconventional lifestyle? Should I pursue the security of a conventional career (Si) or something more creative and potentially risky (Ne)?

In considering such questions, ENTPs, need to ensure they are leading with their dominant function rather than their inferior. As N-dominants, ENTPs’ best strengths involve creatively exploring ideas, theories, and connections. To best utilize these strengths, they need to ensure they are not allowing their inferior Si to impose undue limits or boundaries on their explorations. They are generally better off using their Ne, as well as the reasoning capacities of their Ti, to hash out truth, rather than deferring to Si traditions.







*Profile of an INTP:*

* *





*Summary:*

* *





INTPs’ dominant function is Introverted Thinking (Ti), which can be associated with independence and intensity of thought. Although INTPs may not discover their intellectual side (i.e., their N) as early as INTJs do, once their auxiliary Ne is fully awakened, they take intellectual matters very seriously. They work to discern unifying themes and metaphysical truths that explain the underlying nature of things. Especially early in their intellectual journey, they feel they must develop a sufficient understanding of the whole before they can competently assess any of its constituent parts. Toward this end, INTPs may devour stacks of books on subjects like philosophy, religion, psychology, and evolutionary theory.

When vacationing from their personal projects and investigations, INTPs, like ENTPs, can be quirky, witty, and engaging. Since they extravert Intuition (Ne) and Feeling (Fe), they can have a certain charm, approachability, and congeniality about them. When discussing a topic that interests them, they can be stimulating conversationalists, as their ever active minds can easily connect one topic to another, paving the way for a multifaceted and broad-ranging dialogue. If disinterested however, such as when forced to endure protracted small talk, they will quickly zone out or find a way of redirecting the conversation. Despite appearing outwardly genuine and personable, INTPs are more interested in discussing ideas than the commonplace details of people’s lives. They enjoy discovering what makes people tick—their motivations, interests, patterns, and propensities. This allows INTPs to further hone and refine their theories (Ti-Ne) of human nature (Fe).

Like other introverts, INTPs can be anxious and self-conscious characters. It is not uncommon for them to display a handful of nervous habits, or at least some sign that they are not at ease. They generally avoid direct eye contact, as though the gaze of their interlocutor may somehow harm them or render them incapable of thinking or communicating. INTPs often have enough insecurity about the discombobulated nature of their Ne expressions in the first place. Feeling that someone else is watching or critiquing them only makes it worse. Like INFPs, INTPs can be slow to disclose the contents of their inner world. As strange as it may seem to other types, INTPs often conceal some of their most dominant personality features, namely, their highly cerebral, rational side. It may only be a select few who are granted full access to this side of the INTP. Others may only encounter INTPs’ inner world through encounters with their work, such as by reading something they have written. This may explain why many INTPs often take interest in writing, which provides an excellent forum for expressing themselves more fully and precisely.

Because of their reluctance to freely display the rational dimension of their personality, as well as the scattered nature of their Ne expressions, INTPs often feel their true level of knowledge and competence goes unnoticed by others. This is especially common in the workplace, where their lack of enthusiasm for organizational life, combined with their quirky outward demeanor, may be mistaken for incompetence. As discussed in my post on INTP careers, INTPs can struggle to find satisfying jobs within the system and are often happier functioning as freelancers or entrepreneurs.

When it comes to relationships, INTPs can also have a rough go of things. While they can use their Ne and Fe to attract potential mates, INTPs’ internal tug-of-war between their Ti and Fe, between their independence (Ti) and the relationship (Fe), can inspire a host of problems. This will be elaborated later in this profile in our discussion of INTPs’ Fe inferior function.




*INTPs’ Dominant Function: Introverted Thinking (Ti)*

* *





Introverted Thinking involves the application of logic and reason for the sake of understanding a given situation, system, or problem. INTPs use Ti to bring structure and order to their inner world, granting them a strong sense of inner control. Inwardly, INTPs are highly self-disciplined, working to effectively manage their thoughts and their lives. The disciplined nature of their Ti compels INTPs to frame many things as a goal or challenge. These challenges may be physical (e.g., trying to achieve an ideal state of health or fitness), intellectual, practical, psychoemotional (e.g., becoming self-actualized), or later in their development, interpersonal (e.g., “perfecting” a relationship or becoming a skilled lover). In order to succeed in these personal challenges, INTPs are apt to impose rules on themselves. However, because of the wayward influence of their auxiliary Ne, they commonly end up breaking or sabotaging them.

INTPs are also less interested in working with facts than with ideas. Jung writes: “His ideas have their origin not in objective data, but in his subjective foundation.” INTPs are constantly digging into the background of their own thoughts in order to better understand their origins and to ensure their thinking is founded on solid reasoning. They see it pointless to try to build theories on a dubious conceptual platform, making them slower than Te types to rush into experiments to discover more “facts.”

INTPs often find it easier to identify inconsistencies or logical shortcomings—to assert what is not true—than to identify and confidently assert what is true. They can quickly locate inconsistencies or logical shortcomings in a given theory or argument. They excel when it comes to identifying exceptions or imagining scenarios in which the proposed explanation could breakdown. Due to their sensitivity to theoretical exceptions, they can be quick to throw theories and start from scratch. INTJs, by contrast, seem less deterred by ostensible exceptions, perhaps feeling that they will eventually be explained or otherwise rectified.

When functioning constructively, INTPs, like INFPs, often employ a trial-and-error sort of approach to building their theories and ideas. INTPs start with a given (Ti) and then use their auxiliary Ne to explore various connections and possibilities. They also integrate past experiences and acquired knowledge through their tertiary Si. It is usually only after years of toying with ideas that something resembling a systematic and coherent theory may start to emerge.

We can also compare and contrast Ti with Fi. IFPs generally take up moral, artistic, personal, or humanitarian concerns (Fi) before logical or intellectual ones (Ti). They judge in terms of good and bad, love and hate, like and dislike. Conversely, for INTPs, things must first pass the test of reason. They think less in terms of like and dislike than they do of likely and unlikely, logical and illogical. This is why INTPs generally prefer working with ideas and concepts rather than more subjective, taste-oriented matters like the arts.




*INTPs’ Auxiliary Function: Extraverted Intuition (Ne)*

* *





INTPs use Extraverted Intuition (Ne) as their auxiliary function. Ne can function either perceptively or expressively. The verbal expression of Ne amounts to something like “brainstorming aloud.” When orating, INTPs may not always seem to “have a point” as they haphazardly drift from one idea to the next. Even ideas that seem inwardly logical and sensible INTPs may suddenly sound incoherent when they attempt to convey them through their Ne.

In its receptive role, Ne prompts INTPs to gather information. Ne does not merely gather sensory information as Se does. Rather, it goes beyond or looks behind sense data, allowing INTPs to discern otherwise hidden patterns, possibilities, and potentials. Their Ne is constantly scanning for relationships or patterns within a pool of facts, ideas or experiences. INTPs commonly use this receptive side of their Ne in activities such as reading, researching, and conversation. They enjoy asking questions that allow them to gain insight or knowledge from others, making INTPs good facilitators of conversation.

INTPs may also use their Ne to sniff out intriguing possibilities. They commonly enjoy and assume the role of wanderer or seeker, rarely knowing in advance exactly what they are seeking.

Ne also confers an open-mindedness, helping INTPs see truth on both sides of an issue without forming unwarranted judgments or premature conclusions. More specifically, their Ne can be seen as contributing to their openness to alternative or Bohemian lifestyles. INTPs are those most likely to suddenly become vegetarians, join a commune, or decide to live out of the back of a van. They are drawn to the idea and challenges of an unconventional lifestyle.

Like other NPs, INTPs often have a love-hate relationship with their Ne. They love the fact that it helps them remain open-minded and grasp the bigger picture. But living with Ne also has its challenges. For one, it can make it difficult for INTPs to arrive at firm conclusions or make important decisions. It often seems that at the very moment they are feeling good about a given conclusion or decision, their Ne steps in and causes them to start doubting it again. This has obvious implications for INTPs who are trying to find their niche in the world. This can leave them feeling discouraged and restless, worried that they may never find what they are looking for. They may feel frustrated by their seeming lack of progress toward anything substantial. The fact is that INTPs desperately want to produce something of lasting worth or value, but they also want to ensure they get it right. They don’t want to leave any stone unturned before arriving at a conclusion. While INTPs typically enjoy this quest for truth, there comes a point when they begin to feel the pressures of life impinging on them. Questions about careers and relationships loom large as they enter their late twenties and thirties. This can be frustrating to INTPs as they feel like life is requiring them to make decisions long before they are ready. As is true of all IN types, they feel that life would be far better if they weren’t forced to consider practical concerns.




*INTPs’ Tertiary Function: Introverted Sensing (Si)*

* *





Unlike Ne (or Se), INTPs’ tertiary function, Introverted Sensing (Si), is a conservative function. It involves an attachment to past experiences and past precedent—to the routine, familiar, and predictable. Types with Si in their functional stack, including INTPs, tend to eat a fairly routine or consistent diet, “eating to live” rather than “living to eat.” Si types are not only conservative with regard to their diet, but with respect to the material world in general. They tend to be savers rather than spenders, seeing excessive material consumption as unnecessary, or perhaps even immoral.

Like other Si types, INTPs also have a diminished need for novel physical pleasures, lavish surroundings, or material comforts. They are minimalists to the core, relatively unconcerned with their physical surroundings.

An often overlooked role of Si is its perception of internal bodily sensations—the body as felt and experienced from within. Perhaps more than any other function, it provides access to the raw and basic sense of “being” that exists apart from thought or outward stimuli. Historically, Eastern philosophical and religious traditions have done a much better job exploring this dimension than those of the West. This feature of Si is brought to the fore during activities requiring close attention to one’s internal bodily state, such as yoga, Tai-Chi, meditation, or various relaxation techniques. INTPs interested in exploring this element of Si may find great delight and benefit from these sorts of practices. They are especially useful in developing the body awareness necessary to relax and control anxiety.




*INTPs’ Inferior Function: Extraverted Feeling (Fe)*

* *





*Harmony vs. Helping*

In a group setting, INTPs, like ISTPs, want everyone to feel included and treated with fairness and respect. While not as warm and effusive as FJ types, INTPs are concerned with others’ feelings and try to avoid hurting or offending them. Like FJ types, INTPs do what it takes to maintain a basic level of harmony in their immediate circumstances. Unlike FJs, however, they are generally slow to go out of their way to help others (at least not in a direct, hands-on way). Most INTPs forgo community service and do not invest extensive time or energy into helping others. This is particularly true when under stress. If burdened by too many demands and without sufficient time to themselves, INTPs’ willingness to help others is one of the first things to go.

*Reluctance to Extravert Judgment*

Because of their Fe’s concern for maintaining external harmony, INTPs can be slow to express their judgments for fear that their ideas will be disturbing to others. For instance, they may want to explain how human mating practices are primarily a product of evolutionary pressures. But if they suspect that even one person may take offense to such an explanation, they may withhold it to avoid introducing disharmony.

INTPs may also avoid extraverting their judgments by way of their Fe because of concerns about their ability to effectively articulate them, fearing that they will be perceived as less intelligent than they really are. Hence, their reluctance to self-express relates not only to a concern for others, but also to their own fears, insecurities, and ego. It can therefore take a great deal of courage for INTPs to assert themselves, particularly when discussing controversial or otherwise uncomfortable issues. INTJs, in contrast, whose extraverted Judging function (Te) is in the auxiliary position, seem to have little problem in this regard.

Because of their difficulty with direct self-expression, INTPs are prone to making sudden executive decisions without any prior communication. Others may be left feeling incredulous as to why the INTP had not thought to discuss the issue with them first. INTPs may also exhibit passive-aggressive forms of behavior, such as intentionally staying late at the office to eschew or resist domestic expectations. INTPs can resemble IFP types in this regard, who have a similar propensity for acting passive-aggressively rather than expressing their concerns more directly.

*Convergent Truth*

As I’ve written elsewhere, the inferior function can be understood to represent the ultimate goal or attractor point of the personal growth. It is what motivates and draws us forward. For INTPs, this attractor point is the promise of convergent truth. For INTPs, Fe, the final function of their stack, represents this place of convergent truth. This may involve finding the right theory, career niche, and/or relationship. Once INTPs feel confident that they have reached a place of convergent truth, they feel more complete and are compelled to share their findings with others.

*Desire to Teach/Enlighten Others*

Like FJs, INTPs like the idea of teaching others. INTPs strive to discover knowledge or wisdom they can use to enlighten the world. But as we’ve seen, INTPs can struggle when it comes to directly expressing their judgments. They are more comfortable exchanging ideas by way of their auxiliary Ne than they are in delivering Fe monologues. INTPs can also become impatient with those who are slow to understand or embrace their ideas.They often expect others to learn as quickly and independently as they do. For these reasons, INTPs are often ill-suited for teaching (with the possible exception of college/university professorship) and better off sharing their insights less directly, such as through writing.

*Desire for Affirmation/Validation*

Fe involves making connections between one’s own emotions and those of others. When a successful connection occurs, it results in a sense of validation, of being valued and understood. While INTPs can do at fair job at reading others’ emotions and are cognitively aware of the appropriate social response, they often do not “feel” what others are feeling. Despite this difficulty in connecting with others on a feeling level, their Fe still desires the same sense of affirmation and validation that FJs readily receive when engaging with people. This need for affirmation can be seen as a motivating force behind INTPs’ desire for achievement. It is why many INTPs score high as Enneagram Threes (3) and display certain narcissistic tendencies. Personally, I never understood my desire to write for a popular audience (rather than an academic one) until I recognized that my Fe was pushing for widespread affirmation.

Because INTPs, wittingly or not, rely on others for affirmation, they may often feel they cannot live without at least one other person in their lives. At other times, they can feel incredibly independent (Ti). Especially when their work is going well, they may feel they don’t really need other people. If they manage to completely isolate themselves from others, they will soon begin to feel that something important is missing from their lives. This prompts them to reinitiate contact with others, at least until they feel compelled to assert their independence again. This cycle of alternating between needing and devaluing others is common among INTPs and narcissists alike.

*Slippery, “All-or-Nothing” Emotions*

Despite the inferior position of their Fe, INTPs are not emotionless robots. Rather, as is typically the case with the inferior, there is an all-or-nothing character to their Fe. INTPs’ emotions seem to have a mind of their own, coming and going as they please. Consequently, INTPs often feel awkward or inept in emotional situations, knowing that they cannot readily summon the situationally-appropriate emotions.

As mentioned previously, INTPs are usually cognitively aware of what emotions are appropriate for a given situation, but without experiencing them directly, they can sound clumsy or mechanical in their expressions. This can be difficult for their romantic partners, particularly for FJ types, since FJs desire a sense of authentic emotional communion. While INTPs may experience strong feelings for their partners while away from them, they may not experience those emotions or may have trouble communicating them while together.

For most INTPs, their Fe is rather naive and childlike. They may, for instance, be easily moved by cheesy romantic comedies or sappy love songs, anything that unconsciously incites their Fe emotions. This can also make INTPs easy targets for love-at-first-sight sorts of infatuation. They are particularly susceptible to being wooed by Feeling types, who can bypass their typical channels of logic and directly appeal to INTPs’ less conscious Fe.

While INTPs struggle to directly summon or contact their emotions, they can readily override or detach from them, almost functioning as though they didn’t exist. Consequently, INTPs may not consciously struggle with the same degree of guilt, regret, or shame as other types. Others may be surprised how quickly INTPs can seemingly resume “business as usual” after what most would consider tragic or traumatic circumstances.







*Profile of an ISTP:*

* *





*Summary:*

* *





Like INTPs, ISTPs dominant function is Introverted Thinking (Ti), which can be associated with high levels of focus, self-discipline, intentionality, independence, and intensity of thought. ISTPs take life rather seriously and use their inner logic to discern the best ways of navigating it. They may, for instance, use Ti to work out their own personal methods for maximizing performance in a particular sport. They love using their Ti to solve practical problems or to optimize functioning. Because of their independence, self-directedness, and competitiveness, ISTPs may excel at nearly anything they set their mind to.

Because ISTPs’ Thinking is introverted in its direction (Ti), it often goes unnoticed by outsiders. What others tend to see is ISTPs’ engaging in action (Se) or mixing with people (Fe). ISTPs’ Extraverted Feeling (Fe) can bring a surprising amount of affability and personableness to their outward presentation. ISTPs often present as sincere, genuine, and approachable. Their Fe confers a certain childlike innocence that others may find refreshing.

Since neither Ti nor Se is a highly verbal function, ISTPs can be persons of few words. Their relationships are often built around shared interests or activities rather than extensive conversation. But since status and reputation are important to their Se and Fe, ISTPs may be far more talkative at work or in public settings than they are at home. In public, they may be fun and outgoing. In private, they may seem more aloof or disengaged, sensing that their intimates cannot provide them the same degree of ego boost they find in the public arena (Fe). This ostensible disparity between their private and public persona may lead their intimates to consider them narcissistic or hypocritical.

ISTPs commonly display conventional, sometimes stylish, forms of dress. While their Ti is concerned with functionality and practicality, their Se and Fe are attuned to the trendy and popular. Physically, ISTPs may have either a lanky or muscular build. While athletic engagement often keeps them fit throughout their childhood, their love for food (Se) may lead to problems with weight in adulthood.

While not to the same extent as their ESTP counterparts, ISTPs are undeterred from investing in high quality and/or high-status goods. Like other Se types, they can appreciate excellent food (some are even foodies) and stylish clothing. Fancy or vintage sports cars, motorcycles, or power tools commonly line the garages of ISTPs.

Like other SP types, ISTPs often display great kinesthetic intelligence. They are often mechanically-inclined and endowed with excellent hand-eye coordination. In contrast to INTPs, who sport high levels of mental energy, ISTPs may exhibit higher levels of physical energy and stamina. While INTPs use their Ne to explore ideas, ISTPs, like ISFPs, use their hands, body, and other senses to explore and manipulate the concrete world (Se).

Because of their preference for hands-on activities, ISTPs may underperform in academic settings. This is typically not due to a lack of ability per se, but a lack of interest or stimulation. As is true for all Sensing types, being forced to deal in abstractions for too long can be draining for ISTPs. Their need for physical activity and impatience with abstractions may also explain why ISTP school children are more likely to be diagnosed with ADD or ADHD than some of the other personality types. ISTP students who can set their focus on a particular career goal or endpoint, such as becoming a surgeon, are apt to fare better.

Generally speaking, ISTP career-seekers are wise to pursue careers that allow them to use their practical intelligence to solve concrete problems (i.e., Holland “Realistic” careers). They can make excellent artisans, athletes, mechanics, drummers, maintenance workers, chiropractors, surgeons, pilots, chefs, etc.

While ISTP differ from ISTJs by only one “preference” (i.e., J-P), these types actually share zero functions in common. This makes them far more different than is sometimes recognized. As TJ types, ISTJs are more direct and firm (even blunt) in their assertions than ISTPs are. ISTPs use Fe rather than Te, which confers a certain social ease, even charm, which ISTJs often lack. Moreover, ISTPs use Se rather than Si, making them less concerned with preserving past precedent than ISTJs are. Finally, ISTPs are more inclined toward “hands-on” and Realistic careers, whereas ISTJs gravitate toward “white collar” sorts of work.




*ISTPs’ Dominant Function: Introverted Thinking (Ti)*

* *





Ti involves the use of logic and reason for the sake of understanding a given problem, situation, or system. ISTPs use Ti to solve problems, to optimize functioning, and to bring structure and order to their inner world. This inner structuring grants them a strong sense of inner control. It allows ISTPs to be inwardly self-disciplined and to independently manage their lives and personal projects.

The disciplined nature of Ti may inspire ISTPs to frame their lives in terms of personal challenges or a series of independent projects. While not shying away from competing with others, ISTPs enjoy taking on challenges and projects for the mere pleasure of it. Such challenges may be physical (e.g., trying to achieve an optimal level of fitness), practical (e.g., fixing a car), creative (e.g., craftsmanship), or interpersonal.

At times, the inwardly focused and intentional nature of Ti lead can lead ISTPs to mistype themselves as ISTJs. In so doing, they rightly recognize their inner Judging nature, but wrongly conclude that they must be a J-type. They fail to recognize that the J-P label refers only to outward demeanor and behavior. This may partly explain what I see as the underrepresentation of ISTPs in demographic data.

Ti might also be viewed in terms of fluid intelligence, whereas Extraverted Thinking (Te) seems more related to crystallized intelligence. Ti is more intuitive, contextual, and right-brained, whereas Te is more procedure-oriented and left-brained. The fluid nature of their Ti, combined with the keen observational powers of their Se, contributes to ISTPs’ acumen as practical problem solvers. ISTPs can analyze a situation, discern how things should work, and then determine how to fix it. While a Te type might feel compelled to use schematics or manuals to diagnose the problem, ISTPs rely on their Ti’s ability to reason their way through concrete problems, even those they’ve never encountered. This contributes to their skill as mechanics, maintenance workers, machinists, surgeons, technicians, etc.




*ISTPs’ Auxiliary Function: Extraverted Sensing (Se)*

* *





Introverted Sensing (Si) is conservative with respect to new sensations and the material world. Extraverted Sensing (Se), by contrast, is more materially liberal and novelty-oriented. Se types (especially ESPs) often exhibit a laissez-faire, “eat, drink, and be merry” approach to life.

Unlike Si, Se is not content with routine and familiar experiences. For this reason, ISTPs enjoy physical thrills and new sensations. Their Ti penchant for challenges, combined with the physically active and explorative nature of their Se, makes ISTPs solid candidates for sports and physical challenges. While their inferior Fe may like the camaraderie associated with team sports, ISTPs may also enjoy the individual challenge of activities like cycling or long-distance running.

Se also attunes to the concrete details and sensory information of the environment by way of the five senses. SP types scan the environment for interesting sensory novelties, noticing details in the environment that other types might readily gloss over. This is why SPs (especially ESPs) often have strong visual recall, or what is sometimes dubbed a “photographic” memory. ISTPs may utilize their Se’s attention to detail in any number of ways.

One of my ISTP friends, for instance, enjoys scavenging fields for arrowheads. As he saunters about, his Se scans the environment in hopes of finding another lost treasure. After locating an arrowhead, he further enlists his Se to explore its shape, texture, and other features.

ISTPs also employ their Se in their daily work as mechanics, technicians, chefs, construction workers, etc. They make excellent craftsmen, using their Se to attend to the finest physical details. They love working with their hands and using tools to produce high quality pieces.

Unlike the Ne-Si function pair, which encourages makeshift tool use (Ne) in the name of material conservation (Si), the Se-Ni function pair impels ISTPs to acquire the right tools in order to do the job the “right way.” In this vein, ISTPs are not opposed to spending a little extra on high quality tools, parts, etc.

Se also differs from Ne in that it is not a highly verbal or abstract function. So while INTPs enjoy sitting around discussing ideas, ISTPs would often prefer to be “doing” something. Even watching sports can be more stimulating than conversation for ISTPs, since it stimulates their Se and allows them to vicariously participate in the action.




*ISTPs’ Tertiary Function: Introverted Intuition (Ni)*

* *





ISTPs’ tertiary function is Introverted Intuition (Ni). In combination with their dominant Ti, ISTPs may display some degree of interest in abstract or theoretical topics. After all, Ni and Ti are the same two introverted functions employed by INFJs, who are among the most theoretical-minded of all types. However, because ISTPs’ Ni is more unconscious, it is less accessible to them for immediate intuitive perception. Therefore, like other SP types, ISTPs are more likely to gain insight through analyzing a breadth of life experiences (Ti-Se). Ni can also aid in the process, helping ISTPs synthesize and extract meaning from a breadth of Se experiences.




*ISTPs’ Inferior Function: Extraverted Feeling (Fe)*

* *





*Obsessiveness/Workaholism*

“In the grip” of the inferior function, all personality types are prone to acting compulsively and obsessively. Grip experiences can be difficult to escape, since the less conscious self (i.e., the inferior function) takes over as the driver of the personality. While the content of grip experiences may differ across the types, their basic shape is essentially the same.

For ISTPs (and INTPs), being in the grip often involves workaholism. As T dominants, work (including personal projects and hobbies), comprises a central component of ISTPs’ identity. In doing what they enjoy, ISTPs are naturally very disciplined and thorough. When they are in the grip, however, they become obsessive, perfectionistic, and unable to let go of whatever they are doing. During such times, ISTPs may alienate themselves from others, insisting they need more and more time to themselves (this is why ISTPs often test as Enneagram Fives). They become trapped, functioning only in Judging mode (Ti-Fe), while forgoing the Perceiving functions (Se-Ni) in the middle of their functional stack.

As for all types, the process of slipping into grip experiences is often subtle and insidious. For instance, ISTPs may have a goal in mind for what they want to accomplish that day, only to discover the task much larger than they originally imagined. But because a bigger task poses a greater challenge, they take the bait and see if they can still manage to get it done. The problem, of course, is that this essentially locks them into Judging mode, since any deviation into Se Perceiving will preclude them from accomplishing their goal. This includes closing themselves off to other people, who come to be viewed as intrusions or impediments to their productivity. Consequently, ISTPs who are frequently in the grip may end up ostracizing themselves from other people.

What is interesting is that ISTPs, like other types, can be relatively unaware of falling into a grip experience, rationalizing their obsessiveness as being “efficient” or “productive.” Moreover, since grip experiences are fueled by adrenaline, they can feel “good” at some level, allowing for heightened focus and endurance. At the same time, there is a part of ISTPs that knows they are in trouble. When all they can do is compulsively hurl themselves into their work, a part of them realizes this is unsustainable, unbalanced, and potentially destructive.

To compensate for the isolation involved with grip behavior, ISTPs may “crutch” their inferior Fe through their relationships, which provides the reassurance that external Fe support is available should they need it. This is why so many ISTPs (and INTPs) struggle when it comes to balancing their work and interpersonal relationships.

*Slippery & Elusive Emotions*

For ISTPs and INTPs alike, their Fe is rather naive and childlike. They may be easily moved by cheesy romantic comedies or sappy love songs, anything that incites their subconscious Fe emotions. They can also be easy targets for “love at first sight” sorts of infatuation. They may be particularly susceptible to being wooed by Feeling types (especially FJs), who can bypass their typical channels of logic and appeal directly to ISTPs’ less conscious Fe.

Because of the inferior position of their Fe, ISTPs struggle to intentionally contact or understand their emotions. It’s not they never experience emotions, but only that their emotions seem to have a mind of their own, coming and going as they please. So even if ISTPs are aware of what emotions are appropriate for a given situation, they often do not “feel” them at the time, engendering a sense of awkwardness or discomfort in emotional situations. They may even experience the desired emotion a few hours later, but it’s almost as though their emotions get “stage fright” when “put on the spot.” To compensate, ISTPs may try to use their Fe to offer the socially-appropriate words. But without experiencing the emotions directly, they often sound clumsy or contrived in their expressions. At times, this can be difficult for their romantic partners, particularly for FJ types, who desire a reciprocation of authentic emotional expression. But because of their Fe stage fright, ISTPs may not experience their feelings “at the right times” or can have trouble expressing them when they are present.

While ISTPs can certainly have trouble contacting their emotions, they usually have little difficulty overriding or detaching from them. Consequently, ISTPs are less apt to struggle with guilt, regret, or shame in the way that other types might. Others may even be surprised how quickly ISTPs can resume “business as usual” after what most would consider tragic or traumatic circumstances. This should not necessarily be viewed as a flaw in the ISTP, however, but merely a reflection of the unconscious nature of their Fe.

*Conflict-Avoidance, Passive-Aggressiveness, & Desire for Affirmation
*
ISTPs’ want everyone to feel included and to be treated with fairness and respect (Fe). While not as warm or effusive as FJ types, ISTPs are concerned with others’ feelings and try to avoid hurting or offending them. Like FJ types, they seek to maintain a basic level of harmony in their immediate circumstances.

Fe also contributes to ISTPs’ desire for public affirmation. Fe involves making connections between one’s own emotions and those of others. While ISTPs may not always “feel” what others are feeling, their Fe still desires the sense of social affirmation and validation. Consequently, there are times when ISTPs are helpful or compliant largely for the sake of external approval or to maintain a certain public perception. ISTPs with a strong concern for their image can take social engagements quite seriously. They want others to see them as laudable employees, spouses, parents, or citizens. Their desire for public esteem can also be a motivating force in ISTPs’ desire for achievement (This is why ISTPs may also score high as Enneagram Threes).

ISTPs’ propensity for conflict-avoidance and need for affirmation, on the one hand, with their need for independence (Ti), on the other, contributes to no small number of relational difficulties. Especially when in the grip of workaholism, ISTPs may feel they don’t need or want other people around. Eventually, they come to a point of feeling miserably imbalanced, which prompts them to reinitiate contact with others, at least until they fall into the grip again. This cycle of alternating between needing and devaluing others is common among ISTPs and narcissists alike.

In the name of conflict-avoidance and preservation of external harmony, ISTPs may do all they can to circumvent directly expressing their frustrations or grievances. Wittingly or not, they view conflict as a potential threat to the relationship they depend on to meet their Fe needs, as well as a threat to the flawless image they seek to preserve. So rather than giving voice (Fe) to their concerns, ISTPs are more apt to analyze (Ti) or act on them (Se), often in passive-aggressive ways. They may, for instance, intentionally start spending more time at the office as a passive form of rebellion against their partner. Or, they may make sudden executive decisions without giving others any say or prior notice. Poor communication can also lead ISTPs to create a convoluted set of assumptions about what their partners think, want, and expect. Unhealthy ISTPs may spin an ever-expanding web of faulty beliefs and assumptions about their partner. In so doing, they often come to resent or otherwise think negatively of their mates, even if largely a product of their own faulty conclusions.


----------



## Sword (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks...but how do I figure it out? I read both istp and entp and it sounds good.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Sword said:


> Thanks...but how do I figure it out? I read both istp and entp and it sounds good.


Which ever one you relate to most.
Highlight the selected text you relate to, and then see which one is highlighted the most.

It's that simple.
The more complicated route would be to study each cognitive function separately and then seeing how they would relate to each other when combining them, but I doubt you'd want to do that.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Sword said:


> These tend to be the types I come in as. I am atlethic and skilled that way, but my main strength is iconoclastic thinking of coming up with new ideas on the fly. Super cerebral but adaptable, easily bored, kind of renesciance man.
> 
> I am really confused on the Ne vs Ni, no doubt I have Ti and Fe though.


So you're having a conflict of Se vs Ne... I think Socionics can help you in this.

According to Socionics, Se is the role function for Ne doms. This means they can use Se while turning off Ne. But Ne is the base, or dominant function and in the end, it's the one that's focused on more. These two functions cannot be in use at the same time.

Ne is the PoLR for Se aux types. These types are uncomfortable using Ne and have difficulty understanding ambiguity. They're vulnerable to Ne and just don't understand it and can't even begin to use it with the ease of an Ne dom.

In both cases, it's kind of a trade off. You can either use Ne or Se, is what it means. If Se is your role function, that can explain why you can behave like an Se user (for a short while). Prolonged use of the role function is tiring for Ne doms. So, you see how ENTPs can be athletic or mechanically inclined. (Actually, any type can be anything, I'm just trying to explain using socionics)

Ne is vulnerable to ISTPs. If you're good at using Ne, you're probably not an ISxP type. 

So, you can see how different the two are. If you want more clarification, I can provide. ( I do acknowledge that socionics and MBTI are not the same thing. I just happen to think that socionics is a more nuanced form of typology.)


----------



## Sasori (Jul 23, 2016)

A few questions of course.

Is it that you're coming up with various ideas in solving a problem, or that you're solving the problem of how to make one of your ideas a reality?

A manifestation of my Ne might be me getting a particular idea ( really a mental image ), then feeling an incredible desire to make it tangible. Ti might give you an incredibly desire to solve a particular thing for the sake of solving it.

Lets say that in the lust of Ti, you were tethered to a problem. If you suddenly got an Ne vision that was unrelated to the problem and the subsequent urge to make it happen, would you stop focusing on solving that problem? Or maybe your focus on the problem is so tight that all Ne ideas are invariably linked to said problem?

Are you sometimes annoyed that pursuing your Ne visions get in the way of solving things, or completing other Ne pursuits? Or are you totally comfortable giving up one pursuit once you lose energy for it?


----------

